# Day 3 transfer.... How many cells???



## positivelyhopeful (Jul 22, 2008)

Hi,

I had EC on Friday, 11 eggs were collected out of those 8 were suitable for ICSI. Saturday afternoon 3 showed signs of fertilisation. We called the clinic sunday and all 3 had progressed so we were told to go in Monday for ET. 1 embryo didn't make it to day 3 :-(.
I now have 2 on board which is fantastic but after goggling day 3 transfers I've found that maybe my little ones haven't got much chance.
1 embryo is a 4 cell grade 1 and the other is a 6 cell grade 2 as it has a little fragmentation.
Everything I've read has said by day 3 the embryo should be 8 cell. although some sites said between 6 and 10 cells. I did read that if embryo's less than 6 cells the embryo is a 'slow' embryo and has a low chance of implantation. Also my 6 cell is fragmenting so less chance. 
This is our 2nd attempt. 1st was ivf but only 1 egg fertilised. we had our embryo put make on day 3 which was 10 cell and no fragmentation but BFN.
I am very gratefull to have got this far but would appreciate any knowledge, positive stories or anyone who has had the same grade embryo's on day 3 and went on to have a BFP and successful pregnancy. Really I'm looking for re assurances so I can concentrate on the next 2 weeks!

Thankyou so much for taking the time to read post

x x


----------



## egg and chips (Mar 20, 2009)

Hi,

We asked this question as we had 1 grade 2 11 cell and 1 grade 2 7 cell and was concerned that there was a difference, we were told that the embies need to be between 4 and 12 cell- anything over is growing too fast and anything under is growing too slow.

Hope this helps and good luck

xx


----------



## positivelyhopeful (Jul 22, 2008)

Hi, 

Thanks egg and chips. I'm feeling very positive now. Think it was just not what i was expecting as our last cycle our embryo was 10 cell day3 and I'd only ever heard of 4 cell embryo's on day2. We have what we have and I'm so grateful we have a chance  
Good luck with your treatment and thank you so much for replying  

Lots of  

x x


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

Hello

I had day 3 transfer and both embies were 6 cell (did not get a grade for them) I had 10 embies but none got frozen. I was having twins but I lost one of them but as you can see the other one is my wonderful boy   

Good luck


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

ive had 2 day3et.my first one(2nd cycle)i had an 8cell and compacting embie,second one (3rd cycle) i had 2 compacting embies put back


----------



## positivelyhopeful (Jul 22, 2008)

Mal, Congratulations on your gorgeous son   Thank you so much for sharing your story. You have really given me more hope. I'm sorry you lost your other twin,   thanks so much again x

Wishing, how very lucky you were to have 2 compacting embryo's. Congratulations on you twins x


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

Thanks hun     he is gorgeous but I am biased   Thanks for your kind words re my twin, it was not meant to be. When they told me none of my other embies would be frozen I thought it would not work but they are back in the environment that they thrive in. Will keep everything crossed for you xx


----------

